# Swollen Lymph Nodes after Vaccination?



## Bones (Sep 11, 2009)

Bones had his yearly shots last Wednesday. On Tuesday I noticed he had two lumps on the back of his skull (where the ridge is). There was one on each side of the ridge and they were very rubbery. I took him to the vet this Wednesday and the vet felt them, said he was almost 100% sure they were lymph nodes. Also since both had the same size and presentation he said it was most likely due to the nasal vaccine he received last week. The vet told me to just keep and eye on them and if they get a lot bigger or I see more to bring him back and they will aspirate them but at the moment he is pretty sure its due to the vaccine. He said it was not too uncommon- usually find them in the neck or the shoulder blades and sometimes on the back of the head after vaccinations.

I'm not overly concerned since this makes complete sense to me- but how long should I expect them to remain swollen? Anyone ever experience this?


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

No, I never have, and I would want a full blood workup on this dog immediately. I also would probably not EVER vaccinate this dog again. If you do a search on vaccinosis, I guarantee you will be horrified.

http://www.shirleys-wellness-cafe.com/petvacc.htm


----------



## Bones (Sep 11, 2009)

Hmmm.... Not sure what to think now. What would be the reason for a blood workup?


----------



## CoverTune (Mar 11, 2007)

That's strange, I've never heard of that. From what I know about lymph nodes, which admittedly isn't much, they only swell due to illness or infection in the body.


----------



## Bones (Sep 11, 2009)

Well... Lymph nodes are part of the bodies immune response mechanism- so any foreign body (ie a vaccine) can illicit a immune response and as a result cause inflammation of lymphnodes. Usually its only a regional response (it cut on the leg and the leg/thigh lymphnodes will swell). I recently had a brush with a Lymphnode issue (had one removed for biopsy which after a long stressful wait turned out to be benign). So i'm trying not to hit the 










on this just yet :x


----------



## Bones (Sep 11, 2009)

Well Bones is a medical mystery... :x which is quite frustrating. I went back to the vet office and the other vet decided to take a look at him this time. He said that it is very unusual- especially the location (on the top of the head on either side of the skull ridge/knowledge knot) said he had never seen anything like that before- he also said that if I hadn't of mentioned it he probably would have never checked there. 

One of the nodes is definitely smaller (great sign, very likely not Lymphoma) however a node on his nose is now swelled. No other nodes are swelled. None of the common ones that normally present. He and the other vet looked Bones over thoroughly and then locally to see if they could find a cause (IE a tick bite) but nothing. His ears are good and everything seems fine. 

They're considering putting him on a round of doxycycline to see if that helps. The vet I saw today thinks Bones may have drainage issues with his nodes there but is not 100% sure. Also the vet said he was definitely going to research the issue and see if anyone at Auburn may have some insights. If the nodes are still swollen for another week he'll probably do a round of tests but he doesn't want to aspirate unless necessary since he thinks it may just exacerbate the problem. I also mention Vaccinosis and he said he'd look into that also since he'd never heard of it.


----------

